# IPA - Isopropyl Alcohol



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have done some searching and gathered that this is excellent for removing oils and grease from paintwork before applying your final sealant or wax after polishing. I have a couple of questions which I cant find answers too,

Is there any disadvantages to using it everytime you polish?

Are there any times you shouldnt use it?

Can it be mixed with de-ironised water in a generic spray bottle?

Do you just spray and wipe _like_ quick detailer?

Any advice would be great :thumb:


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

ctaverner said:


> I have done some searching and gathered that this is excellent for removing oils and grease from paintwork before applying your final sealant or wax after polishing. I have a couple of questions which I cant find answers too,
> 
> Is there any disadvantages to using it everytime you polish?
> 
> ...


I'm new to the great world of detailing but I am a chemist! IPA is the alcohol used in many cleaners, Tape player head cleaner (remember that!) and glass cleaner are two good examples. It is good at cleaning because its a good solvent and so dissolves grease and oil. The thing to remember is that as you wipe with a cloth damp with IPA you then have a cloth with grease/oil solution on it. The IPA then evaporates leaving the grease/oil behind on your paintwork. The trick is to keep changing the face of the cloth! As for your Qs. Don't over use it on your rubber bits, it'll dry them out.
Mixing with water is a good idea( about 50:50)
Spray and wipe will work, watch out for your eyes/lungs etc. Better on a cloth.(with good ventilation)
Remember it will remove all wax etc so only use it when you are going to rewax/seal.
Good luck


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> I'm new to the great world of detailing but I am a chemist! IPA is the alcohol used in many cleaners, Tape player head cleaner (remember that!) and glass cleaner are two good examples. It is good at cleaning because its a good solvent and so dissolves grease and oil. The thing to remember is that as you wipe with a cloth damp with IPA you then have a cloth with grease/oil solution on it. The IPA then evaporates leaving the grease/oil behind on your paintwork. The trick is to keep changing the face of the cloth! As for your Qs. Don't over use it on your rubber bits, it'll dry them out.
> Mixing with water is a good idea( about 50:50)
> Spray and wipe will work, watch out for your eyes/lungs etc. Better on a cloth.(with good ventilation)
> Remember it will remove all wax etc so only use it when you are going to rewax/seal.
> Good luck


Top advise :thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> I'm new to the great world of detailing but I am a chemist! IPA is the alcohol used in many cleaners, Tape player head cleaner (remember that!) and glass cleaner are two good examples. It is good at cleaning because its a good solvent and so dissolves grease and oil. The thing to remember is that as you wipe with a cloth damp with IPA you then have a cloth with grease/oil solution on it. The IPA then evaporates leaving the grease/oil behind on your paintwork. The trick is to keep changing the face of the cloth! As for your Qs. Don't over use it on your rubber bits, it'll dry them out.
> Mixing with water is a good idea( about 50:50)
> Spray and wipe will work, watch out for your eyes/lungs etc. Better on a cloth.(with good ventilation)
> Remember it will remove all wax etc so only use it when you are going to rewax/seal.
> Good luck


That is top advice! Thankyou for taking the time.. im clued up now :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> I'm new to the great world of detailing but I am a chemist! IPA is the alcohol used in many cleaners, Tape player head cleaner (remember that!) and glass cleaner are two good examples. It is good at cleaning because its a good solvent and so dissolves grease and oil. The thing to remember is that as you wipe with a cloth damp with IPA you then have a cloth with grease/oil solution on it. The IPA then evaporates leaving the grease/oil behind on your paintwork. The trick is to keep changing the face of the cloth! As for your Qs. Don't over use it on your rubber bits, it'll dry them out.
> Mixing with water is a good idea( about 50:50)
> Spray and wipe will work, watch out for your eyes/lungs etc. Better on a cloth.(with good ventilation)
> Remember it will remove all wax etc so only use it when you are going to rewax/seal.
> Good luck


Great advice, thanks. Oh and welcome to the world of detailing:wave:


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks lanciamug.

I haven’t used it yet but without your guidance I think I would have ended up re-depositing a fair bit of whatever I succeeded in removing.

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

So where can one lay their hands on some IPA then?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Ebay is your friend


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

We have stupid amounts of IPA here as the printing press operators use it all the time.

I just ask and take home about 25 liters at a time .


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Mark Elvin said:


> So where can one lay their hands on some IPA then?


i4detailing here is knocking out the stuff.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

You can buy cans of this from Maplin on the net for about a fiver, its great stuff.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

seen a few threads where people are asking where to buy IPA I have used these people to buy bubble gum flavour disinfectant (I have tree Derman sheperds and a concrete back garden) just seen they also sel IPA

http://www.mistralni.co.uk/results.p...&searching=yes

Tom

Also found a list of uses for IPA

A Disinfectant for food preparation surfaces, table tops, counters, bars and other hard surfaces.

Antiseptic and antibacterial agent.

A general cleaner - excellent for cleaning glass & lenses. Can be used to clean virtually any surface. Removes light grease, oils, dirt, food stains etc. Evaporates quickly and leaves surface squeaky clean.

A specialist cleaner - for computer equipment, electronic devices, contact pins, floppy disk drive heads, lenses of LASERS in optical disc drives (DVD,CD), removes thermal paste of CPUs. Cleans printer heads including Thermal Transfer.

A sterilizer - For sterilising hands when preparing food or for medical personnel working in surgeries, clinics, First Aid Rooms, Nursing Homes, Hospitals etc.

Sterilizing utensils, equipment etc eg acupuncturists needles, hairdressers combs etc.

An Anti-Foamer and foam inhibitor.

Can be mixed with fragrances to make airfreshners and deodorants..

Can be used as a Deodoriser for spraying into shoes to eliminate odours.

Used to make Rinse agents for Dishwashers.

A solvent for diluting lacquers, PVC adhesives, dyes and printing inks.

A graffiti remover for removing inks, markers, lipstick etc.

A Deicer for locks and windscreens

Add to Windscreen washer reservoir for a spotless windscreen every time.

Antifreeze.

A fuel additive for dissolving water or ice in fuel lines

Cosmetics - hand lotions, deodorants, aftershaves

Body Rub - relieves muscle stiffness.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Isnt Panel Wipe similar?

Or is Panel Wipe just watered down thinners?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I suspect Panel Wipe is a trademarked name for 50% IPA, if not the neat stuff.
Highly doubt it would be thinners.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahh, because you can get Panel Wipe in 5L tins (& 25L) and also as a wipe, which would save time. And is alot less hassle to get hold of!

(I guess its also very good at cleaning glass)


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Griff said:


> ......http://www.mistralni.co.uk/results.p...&searching=yes.......


Thanks for that. I have trouble with your link but this works - for me 

http://www.mistralni.co.uk/results.php?find=Isopropyl+Alcohol&searching=yes&search=

They do 5 ltr for £12.99 which looks promising


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a supplier in the print trade who does ipa its very pure avaliable in 25 litres.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

Maplin don't do the tins now i don't think? it was about £5-£6 for a very large tin, they still do 1 ltr cans of spray for £11


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

found this about panel wipe

Here in the U.S., Coleman fuel is relatively cheap. However, I understand that Coleman charges an arm and leg for the stuff in the U.K. For those that do not already know, Coleman fuel is little more than repackaged naphtha. Naphtha is a petroleum-based solvent that is commonly used to remove grease and dirt from surfaces that are going to be painted (it is basically a pure low-octane gasoline/petrol). The trade name for naphtha in the U.K. is "panel wipe." Modern gasoline/petrol has many nasty additives that are carcinogenic.

Tom


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ooh, lovely!
But then we have different legislation here in Europe, so it could be something completely different.


----------

